# SCX GT PA/NJ Regional Race 10/24/09



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

* :wave:Hello Slot Car racers! On Saturday, 10/24/09, RC Refurb, Etc. in Willingboro, NJ will host a 2009 SCX GT PA/NJ regional race, on their 40' x 8' Scalextric Sport track, see below:* 



Come Race.....on *"THA THING"* With TP Slot & RC Car Race Team 












Track opens for practice 4pm for practice, which ends at 5:45pm for the beginning of tech inspection. Cars to be impounded after tech inspection until race time. Race start time is planned for 7pm after a brief drivers meeting.

*ELIGIBLE CARS:*
Ferrari 360 Modena, 550 Maranello, 599 Fiorano-all decorations.
Corvette C6R-all decorations.
Aston Martin DBR9-all decorations.
Porsche 911 Cup, both the standard release and the Pro car-all decorations.
BMW 320i WTCC-all decorations.
Morgan Aero 8-all decorations.
Seat Leon-all decorations.
Volvo S60R-all decorations.
Alfa Romeo 156-all decorations.
Honda Accord-all decorations.
Seat Cupra-all decorations.
Seat Toledo-all decorations.

The motor which will be allowed is the RX42B. If replacement/handout RX42B's are needed by hosting clubs/tracks/stores the part number for 6 pack's of motors is Ref.#88840. MSRP for these motors has been reduced for 2009 to $9.99 per motor.

Guidelines for car preparation:

* Cars must have full windows and SCX interior try (ie, not scratch-built). The wing must be there at the start of the race, racers will not be penalized if the wing breaks off during competition. Slight modification for crown gear clearance will be allowed. Whether "too much" has been removed will be up to the race host to decide. It is strongly encouraged that a conservative approach should be taken by builders when considering doing any interior tray modifications. No modifications are allowed to the body (including but not limited to, cutting, sanding, fender flaring) ride height may not be altered in any way.
* All cars will use the RX-42B, this motor will be issued the day of the race, paid for as part of the entry fee.
* 9 tooth pinion that comes standard on RX42B will be used as the standard pinion for the finals. 
* Tire choice for local qualifying races is to be determined by the hosting club/track/store. 1 tire compound must be used for the race, the use of multiple type of tire compounds (during any 1 race day event) is discouraged. Race hosts should decide on 1 compound of tire that best suits their track.
* Tires for the Championship race will be as follows:
- For the standard FXX wheels, the tire part number is 4008. 
- For the SCX Pro wheels (which are legal for use if you decide to swap out the standard FXX wheel) the tire part number is 4009. 
Tires will be handout tires for the final race and the cost of the tires will be included in Championship entry fee. Regional races should use same tire compound on all cars for their race.
* Gluing of motor pod is allowed. Tape may be applied to the chassis to limit motor pod travel. Light sanding may be done around motor pod to allow pod travel. A Pro SCX motor pod may not be cut into a non-Pro car. A car that came with a two-post pod must retain a two-post pod. A car that came with a 4 post pod must retain a 4 post pod configuration.
* Electronics, noise suppressor on the motor must be intact. Lights may either be functional or non functional but components for lights must remain intact inside car. The tabs that deliver power to the lights may, however, be removed if the builder decides to do so. The only part of the light system that may be removed is the 2 vertical tabs that bring power from the chassis to the horizontal strips inside the body. Those tabs may either be removed entirely or bent back so they don't touch the chassis.
* No liquids can be applied to any part of the car other than oil/grease to motor, gears, bushings, axles.
* No chemical treatment (ie., oil soaking or applying finger nail polish to harden surface of tires) is permitted on tires.
* Chassis modifications are allowed for clearance of SCX Pro parts used. Cars may not be lightened by cutting the chassis or the interior, any modifications done must be for clearance (crown gear clearance or wheel hub clearance) issues only. Enforcement of this rule will be at the discretion of race officials (for both regional qualifying races and for final race). Chassis may be clearanced slightly to allow body to float. 
* Wheels/tires cannot protrude outside the body more than 1mm.
* SCX Pro Race parts can be used.
* weight may be added, weight minimum is 85 grams, maximum weight is 105 grams. ALL weight must be fully contained inside the body or magnet holder. Weight may NOT be glued/taped in whole or in part under the chassis.
* Racing will be magnetless.
* Wires may be soldered in car to conduct power. Any brand of wires is allowed.
* Guide flag may be collared or glued to limit sideways play.
* Braids are allowed to be rewoven. Any brand of braid  is allowed.
* Interior tray from any SCX car may be used. 
* Voltage for final race will be 12v.
* Racers will be allowed to install their own motor/tires in front of marshal. 
* Racers will be allowed to adjust their own braids during final race. They will call out to a race marshal who will come to them and watch as they adjust braids or remount tire that might have slipped.
* Stock front wheels, 16mm rally wheels, 17mm wheels allowed for use on front of cars.
* Front tires are allowed to be sanded provided that tires are not smaller than 16.5mm. Only SCX tires may be used on the front. 

Common rules in conducting race:

- The entry fee paid by racers will get them a hand out motor and tires as well as admission to the event.
- All participating race cars will be inspected to insure rule compliance prior to the start of the race. A few test laps (the number to be determined by the race organizer) will be allowed prior to final inspection.
- Issuing motors and tires, along with tech inspection will start at the opening of the event.
- Cars will be impounded after the inspection process and remain impounded until the beginning of the race. 
- Drivers cannot touch their cars after tech, unless done while the race clock is running for their race segment.
- If the driver must pit, a race marshall will hand driver the car. Driver must move away from the track to service the car. Race officials reserve the right to observe driver servicing the car. The driver must service the car himself/herself, and may not use a technician. When the car is ready to return to the race, the driver will hand a marshall the car to return it to the race track.
- Race segments (heats) will be at least 5 minutes, subject to adjustment based on number of racers participating.
- Any controller is allowed, provided that controller does not store and electrical charge.
- At start of the race, marshals will be assigned from those not in first racing group. First driver exiting race segment must marshall for the next 4 segments, or find a substitute.
- Lap counter will be deemed final; missed laps/double laps will not be adjusted.
- Racer with the most laps and segments wins. Ties to be broken by a 2 heat, 3 minute race off; drivers alternating between 2 lanes to be chosen by race organizer. If still tied, highest lap/segment total on any one lane wins. If still tied, dual winners declared.
- Race director may choose to adjust format of race depending on number of participants. Race format, with any changes, will be communicated to participants prior to race in a brief (5-10 minute) drivers meeting. Attendance by all participating drivers in the drivers meeting is required.



SCX GT CARS

(Other models/liveries available)


Aston Martin 


Ferrari 360/550/599 


Seat Toledo


Corvette C6R 


Morgan Aero 8 


Pro Porsche 



For more information, contact Marcus Woodlyn at: 
215-788-4260

RC Refurb, Etc. 
4340 Route 130 North
Willingboro, NJ. 08046
www.rcrefurbetc.com

Looking Forward to See Your Face In Our Place.


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

This is an RCR/TP Race Team Bump. LOL


----------



## slotcar9 (Feb 22, 2008)

*SCX Race*

Ok all of you SCX racers ,get your cars all tuned up and your trigger finger ready for this event.:thumbsup:
RCR = Marcus & Marie are great people,they live and breathe slot car racing and know how to put on a great event.:tongue:
Make sure you stop in and check their store out.
Contact Marcus @ his shop for directions and hours.


Sherri & Ed
S&E Motorsports
S&E Raceway


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

Thx Very much.....S & E! 

Hope you guys and gals can make it. It's going to be a "Blast of Fun"!!!


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

*SCX GT PA/NJ Regionals Race Results*

*SCX GT PA/NJ Regional Race Results*



:thumbsup: :wave: :tongue:  

A good group of 14 racers turned out for the SCX GT PA/NJ Regional race, held at RC Refurb Etc., in WIllingboro, NJ. Race results are below, pictures coming soon.

Driver name followed by laps/sections, and car driven:

1. Robert Holt..............63/095, Corvette
2. Robert Kuss..............61/103, Corvette
3. Marcus Woodlyn...........60/038, Corvette(TPR)
4. Tony Easley..............60/016, Corvette
5. Martin Dixon.............60/013, Ferrari 360(TPR)
6. James Drayton............59/077, Corvette
7. Don Wormley..............59/042, Pro Porsche 997
8. Greg Davis...............58/159, Corvette(TPR)
9. Thomas Grant.............57/111, Ferrari 360(TPR)
10. Jerry Bobst.............55/028, Pro Porsche 997(TPR)
11. Harold Hosier...........50/153, Aston Martin(TPR)
12. Lee Gray................50/003, Corvette(TPR)1st Race 
13. Jonathan Byrd...........49/161, Seat Toledo(TPR)1st race
14. Christian Adens.........47/005, Corvette (TPR)1st Race



New SCX GT cars were awarded to youngest racers, as wella as the racer who came the furthest distance. A very nice gesture was made by Robert Kuss, who won a new SCX Porsche 997, then gave it away to one of the new racers just getting into the hobby.

The top 4 finishers qualify for the National finals to be held at GTSLOTS on 11/14/09. Since Robert Holt and Robert Kuss had previously qualified in other regional races, the four qualifyers advancing to the finals are:


Marcus Woodlyn, Tony Easley, 
Martin Dixon and James Drayton


Team Parcc Racing, had 9 out of 14 racers, in our 1st SCX GT Regionals. These guys practiced really hard and long prepare for this event. Please keep these name in mind....they are up and coming.....really fast.

Lee Gray and Christian Adens, are 2 very fine young racers. This was their 1st ever competition race. These 2 racers, are only 10 yrs old. 


Pictures coming soon.


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

Some pics, will be up this evening.


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

Links to SCX Race Pics>>>>>

http://rcrefurbetc.com/Events.html


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

Here's some pics, from the SCX Regional Race. 



http://www.slotcarillustrated.com/portal/forums/showthread.php?t=34090

http://www.scxworldwide.com/ipb/index.php?showtopic=2429


----------

